# Ultimate Workstation - New build



## LyNx (24 Aug 2005)

I'm starting drawing up the idea for my "Ultimate Workstation" as seen on a few websites already. What the idea i have, is to use this for most of my shop work so it needs to be very multi functional. As space is limited then approx size i'm coming out with at the moment is 1653 long x 800 wide x 900 high. I have added a few design ideas to get a few comment on additional pieces to add. There is alot of wasted space at the moment which will be filled with drawers for any tools linked to the machines used on the workstation. 

I plan on building the main carcass from 18mm MDF with a 30mm top under the removable sections to give a bit more strength. The overtops are hopefully going to all be 15mm solid laminate but if not the 18mm MDF laminated in high gloss white laminate. This will reduce friction plus i can use as a drywipe board for 'workings out'. 

The table saw i'm planning on using is my RSTS12 which has the sliding bed. I'm going to use the external framing from the saw and just build the workstation around it. 

The saw fence, crosscut sledge and outfeed sections have still to be designed but this again need to be multi functional and housed within the workstation. 







*Pic 1^* 





*Pic 2^* 





*Pic 3^* 





*Pic 4^* 





*Pic 5^* 





*Pic 6^* 

Well, what do you think?? any good/bad comment welcome. I'll keep you all informed on the progress. I have cut the mdf for the torsion base section and plan on start building this at the weekend. 

Andy


----------



## Chris Knight (24 Aug 2005)

Andy,

I take it you have seen Ian Dalziel's?


----------



## LyNx (24 Aug 2005)

i don't recall then name, do you have a link


----------



## Anonymous (24 Aug 2005)

Ian published his in GWW some tiome back

He is a member and so you might find info being posted from him soon


----------



## Freetochat (24 Aug 2005)

Andy - I know a side issue, but what cad program did you use for the drawings please?


----------



## LyNx (24 Aug 2005)

it was modelling in Autocad 2005 then rendered in 3d Studio MAX. 7.5


----------



## Waka (24 Aug 2005)

Andy

That will be a very functional workstation when completed. Hope your going to do some WIP pic's.


----------



## wizer (24 Aug 2005)

i'll be watching with great interest. something i will prolly build myself.


----------



## LyNx (24 Aug 2005)

I've added details of the cross cut fence / sledge that i may use. I have a nice section of 60x60 aluminium that has a 40x20mm inner section that i can run an extension arm inside. I'm going to router a groove into the face to allow flush fitting of a measuring gauge. 

I'm still not sure if i should have the fence towards the back of the sledge as shown or on the reverse side (users side)

I have drawn out the measuring gauges in autocad and plan on printing these at 2000mm long with both right-left and left-right markings and then getting the sheet gloss laminated. The should give me enough tapes for any jigs i need in the future.

Again, any comment welcome.

Andy


----------



## Ian Dalziel (24 Aug 2005)

Andy,
Heres a couple of pics of mine....it might give you a few ideas.....the fence worked well and is similar to the beisemeyer and it worked for the router table and table saw...the height was also set so as to give the jointer a longer outfeed. all the switches at the front were wired to corresponding switches at the back 
hope this stirs the grey matter 
Ian


----------



## LyNx (24 Aug 2005)

Ian, thanks for the photos. Given me a few more things to think about. I do like the idea of placing the saw onto an adjustable base, and i haven't thought about the power issues yet.

I notice you used alot of the Perform range of machinery, how did you get on with the jointer and thicknesser??

Did you have some sort of scale fitted onto the fence rail?? i can't make it out in the photo.

Andy


----------



## SlimShavings (25 Aug 2005)

I really like this thread. And both of the stations look good. I like the fence idea. I hope you people will continue to post pics as things go on.

I started this one about 5 months ago  
Its a comprismise as I use it for layout and productin of face frames for cabinets













I put white fillers in the holes so everything is flush





The holes are for drop ins so I can set up tp do small production runs. I mount the tools on same size drop in and slide them on a rack to evetually be built on a wall. There is a vacum pump run to a drop in so I can hold big work. I also have a drawer that pulls out with a Kreg jig mounted so I can pocket hole while the frame lays on the top. I have two routers on drop ins so Ican set up two router tables.






Eventually the blower will suck the dust throught the peg board center and filters and exit out the bottom 






Someday I will get time to put the drawers and shelves in and finish it up. But I see a couple ideas on yours I may be able to incorporate.


----------



## LyNx (26 Aug 2005)

Nice photos Slim, but 5 months and not finished :roll: 

I'm getting the MDF cut at the moment so i should have most of the carcass components ready to start building soon. Not sure of the finish yet, may paint with walnut lippings or get the lot veneered in ABW or may be lazy and go for the natural MDF look :wink: 

Andy


----------



## dedee (26 Aug 2005)

Ian, can we please see a picture of some dust or chippings on your workshop floor. It is always seems so clean and tidy :lol: 

Andy


----------



## Chris Knight (26 Aug 2005)

Slim,
That is an interesting layout - I can see how it will help "productionize" your work. Still, if you keep using it before it's finished, it may never get finished - DAMHIKT


----------



## SlimShavings (26 Aug 2005)

Lynx
Waterhead

It came to me in a dream one night and I had some time over a weekend. But somebody for got to remind me that I needed a pay check. Hopefully this winter it will get finished. Along with a lot of other things. Sometimes I wish this was just a hobby.


----------



## LyNx (27 Aug 2005)

Update. Had a list of items to finish before i could start the workstation. I've finished the fibreglassing (thank god, stuff got everywhere) 

Just finished laying the "leveling compound" , rubbish job but it's a floor after all and better than what was originally there. 

Have to build my workbench. Not a top quality issue, just MDF carcass with a 90mm MDF overtop (yes, 90mm - 3x30mm). 

I have opted for a laminated carcass with black walnut lippings. The main torsion base is going to be painted ral 3004 (if think) which is a deep red. This is not to match the colours from previous workstations but that it's what i'm using on out new furniture design mock-ups so the colour is readily available. I plan to paint the upper storage unit doors this colour to match (photo added soon). 

I still need to find out if the 15mm solid laminate is going to be available for the overtops or it's plain old laminate again. 

I have designed a front beam style rip fence that i'm using the section of 60x60mm Aluminium (kind of like Ian's). Another reason i'm hoping for the solid laminate is that the fence can be reduced in size but still retain it's strength. 

Until the next update.......... 

LyNx


----------



## Ian Dalziel (27 Aug 2005)

Lynx,
I used a stick on tape measure from starret.......I like your idea of a solid 15mm laminate but i am usure of where to get such stuff...i know its available as i have seen some of the larger cnc companies use it but i beleive its quite expensive.
I opted for a 3 part fence in sapelle...as in it was made in 3 different sections .
If i was buiding one for myself i would just use box section metal as is so cheap and the strength it has is second to none.

The perform range of equipement was given to me by axminster as it was going as a prize at their show last year.


Ian


----------



## LyNx (28 Aug 2005)

I really hope that i get the solid lamaite as this will make a really good workstation. 

Anyway, i've built my workbench (no pics yet as only a 1 hour job) but not sure either to laminate the overtop or keep it MDF (sealed) - what do you all think - vote 1 for lam or vote 2 of mdf

LyNx - now onto the workstation, this is where the fun begins. :wink:


----------



## tim (28 Aug 2005)

My assembly bench top is MDF which is sealed and coated with Aquacoat floor varnish. Its pretty tough and also because its MDF I don't feel too precious about it.

Cheers

Tim


----------



## LyNx (30 Aug 2005)

Here's a few pics of the base section coming together. I'll finish this on wednesday and then start cutting the laminate for the main carcass. 












You can see from the photos that it's a new workshop coming together. i'm still building the storage units whilst building the workbench whilst building the workstation :shock: 

Andy


----------



## tim (30 Aug 2005)

Looking good!

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Ian Dalziel (31 Aug 2005)

SlimShavings":3p9hi45w said:


> Lynx
> Waterhead
> 
> It came to me in a dream one night



but arent the best ideas done this way :lol: 

shaping up Lynx

Ian


----------



## Les Mahon (31 Aug 2005)

Lynx



> I really hope that i get the solid lamaite as this will make a really good workstation.



If you mean what I think you mean then it is available from RS components under:
http://rswww.com/cgi-bin/bv/initSes...subRangeAction.do&catoid=-1600757364&store=uk

Make sure that your credit card is felling healthy - it is not cheap!

If this is not what you mean then ignore me :roll: 

Les


----------



## LyNx (31 Aug 2005)

Les, i don't think this is the stuff. The solid laminate we have here, that i hope to use is the same material used on the commercial router table overtops. 

The sheet is 2600x1200mm (me thinks) and is around £500 worth.

But thanks for the link is i do need some of that too :lol: 

Andy


----------



## LyNx (7 Sep 2005)

25mm walnut set into the 30mm MDF overtop. Once laminated then i will cut of the channel for the sliding box section. The overtop is going to be fitted to the end panels with allen key bolts for ease with removal if needed. 






Carcass coming together. Will be letting in the top rails and adding to shelf supports tonight. Once this is all together, i can then add the back panel and finally laminate to outer faces of the end panels. 

The base section is going to be veneered with walnut just to match the rest of the unit, and an aluminium angle set into each corner for protection.

Still no news of the solid laminate so i'm going to use 18mm MDF with a high gloss laminate coating and if the solid does come available then swap them over.

Andy


----------



## blurk99 (8 Sep 2005)

Hi Lynx

I've no idea how much this stuff costs but in the lab we use 

http://www.trespa.com/

TRESPA LTD 
GROSVENOR HOUSE
HOLLINSWOOD ROAD
CENTRAL PARK
TELFORD
SHROPSHIRE
TF2 9TW 


look for 'top-lab plus', it's a solid phemolic resin slab, about 1/2 inch think and i've yet to damage any of it


----------



## LyNx (15 Sep 2005)

Just a quick update to show whats going on. I've more or less built the main carcass. Just need to laminate the outer face of one end panel and add the lipping to both end panels. I know i've gone a bit OTT on the carcass but it's been a while since i've done anything like this  

I need to cut out the opening for the router well, this is going to have a home built height adjuster plus a hinged top panel to allow easy access to the router underneath. 

Want to start working on fitting the table saw next to get it into the carcass and out of my way. Weather not the best at the moment so can't wheel it outside. 

I have been told that the solid laminate is mine     so i need to either get it cut at work and into my car sharpish or try and get the whole sheet home and size it with the tools i have. I know it hard as nails to cut but i can clean the edges with the router. 

Until next update.


----------



## tim (16 Sep 2005)

Looking great. Well done. 

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Chris Knight (16 Sep 2005)

Looks very smart indeed!


----------



## wizer (16 Sep 2005)

:shock: looks amazing


----------



## Freetochat (16 Sep 2005)

Looking good, I'm impressed.


----------



## Waka (16 Sep 2005)

thats gonne be one posh workstation, keep us up-to-date.


----------



## Mcluma (16 Sep 2005)

That is looking well good. 8) 

But LyNx

The base - Did you put castors underneed them, so you can easily move it arround (even if it is just for a cleaning purpose) becauase by the look of it, that station is gona way a tone :? 

McLuma


----------



## LyNx (16 Sep 2005)

heheh, yeah it's very heavy at the moment and i have added castors. Haven't totally finished the base yet as need to add walnut veneer to the front faces and add levelling supports to the corners.

Going to add a pull handle both ends to move about as all the weight is at the bottom, and don't want to be pushing on the main unit itself.


----------



## simuk (16 Sep 2005)

Looks great lynx.

How much will the total project cost in materials?

Simuk


----------



## LyNx (16 Sep 2005)

at the moment it's only cost me £8 for a sheet of backing laminate,£16 for some contact adhesive and the cost of 4 castors. I was lucky enough to get most of the mdf from offcuts at work :lol: 

Andy


----------



## LyNx (17 Sep 2005)

Started mocking up the table router section, after moving a few holes and a few adjustments it's working fine. The rise and fall is operated from the worksurface and uses a 6mm allen key. I haven't checked the height per turn yet but it's pretty fine, i think it's around one full turn to .25mm vertical adjustment. I added the hinged top section to allow easy access to the router and also fitted locking stays that work a treat. Once i have checked everything is correct then i'll make the final router section


----------



## Mcluma (17 Sep 2005)

very clever construction for the router :wink:


----------



## wizer (17 Sep 2005)

you're showing some first class skills there lynx.... the speed which your building this is amzing!

keep it up, i wait with anticipation! 8)


----------



## Chris Knight (17 Sep 2005)

Andy,
You are doing a lovely job there mate!


----------



## LyNx (19 Sep 2005)

yippee, i got the solid laminate. Got this cut-up for £20 as the table saw doesn't have a scribe blade and i wanted nice straight cuts  

I only had enough for the main overtops so the outfeed table will be laminated MDF. 

I had to workout the best way to cut the sheet as it had a 500x200mm hole in the middle, but most got cut around this apart from 1 panel. I can use this next to the blade and rebate for the fitting of an insert plate. :wink: 

Now need to get the table saw fitted and build the lower extraction unit. 






The main booty





Useful outcuts, can have a few router insert plates with this.





Close up of the solid laminate, strong old stuff. Need to chamfer the edges back a bit as pretty sharp at the moment. Time to use the mock-up router table.

Andy


----------



## Chris Knight (19 Sep 2005)

Andy.
That looks like Rolls Royce stuff. You never said where you got it or how much you paid? Being cheeky..


----------



## LyNx (19 Sep 2005)

well, er, um .. . . i didn't pay anything for it. It was bought in free issue for table tops for a job at work. We had to drill the underside for inserts to suit our metal legs and the drill bit popped out the face side. SO, we had to purchase a replacement and this sheet was sat on the veneer shop floor. 

Once the contract was fitted and everyone forgot about the sheet, i cut it up ( i did ask first)

It really is good stuff, you can give the edge a right knock and it won't even dent it.

Andy


----------



## Chris Knight (19 Sep 2005)

LyNx":3hprpipt said:


> We had to drill the underside for inserts to suit our metal legs and the drill bit popped out the face side.



I wonder how that happened?


----------



## LyNx (19 Sep 2005)

heheh, nothing to do with me. I was just lucky enough to know the progress of the replacement and was in the right place at the right time.


----------



## DaveL (19 Sep 2005)

I think that is one very large gloat. :roll: 

As they say you suck. :mrgreen:


----------



## LyNx (19 Sep 2005)

didn't mean to be a gloat, but now looking at it..... it is, my first too !!

Andy


----------



## SlimShavings (19 Sep 2005)

Lynx
This thing is looking REALLY good. Can/t wait to see it all done. (go faster) i'm concrened that you may have to buid an alter around it just from all the worship and envy it will produce

Dave


----------



## devonwoody (20 Sep 2005)

Lynx.

I am starting to get envious which is not something I usually suffer from, keep posting the pics and if you would like a month in devon I could live with a remodelling job.


----------



## LyNx (20 Sep 2005)

more glamour for you all. 

I've taken the side and base of the saw and place the main body in the workstation. Once bolted to the back and sides it'll be solid. 

I just had to see what the complete overtop would look like so i "just had too" place to solid laminate out. With the side extension out, the workstation is 2400mm long x 830mm wide and a outfeed table of 700mm wide . . sweet 

I also got my measuring tapes done. Only went for 1200mm length as this is all i think i'll need. They turned out really well and the adhesive on the back is really strong stuff. 

I had a near miss, i dropped one of the overtops #-o but after opening my eyes i noticed that the corner had a little dust on and the floor had a large dent


----------



## matt (20 Sep 2005)

Mmmm... what make is your table saw? It looks like it has an identical start/stop switch to the type that I need for my Lutz. Alternatively, anyone know where such switches are sold?

Sorry, nice workstation BTW!


----------



## SlimShavings (20 Sep 2005)

Lynx
Lookin good
Where did you get the tapes from????


----------



## Gill (20 Sep 2005)

This is just _soooooooooo _impressive.

Gill


----------



## Philly (21 Sep 2005)

Matt
Looks like a Record RSTS12 aka the Lutz Jumbo to me!
TableSawSpotter :lol:


----------



## Mcluma (21 Sep 2005)

He LyNx its coming along nicely  

I gues the wife cannot wait till its finished he :wink: 

McLuma


----------



## LyNx (21 Sep 2005)

It is the RSTS12 table saw. You can get a NVR switch from axminster under the router table section. 

The wife will be glad when it's done so i can start building the greenhouse, the kitchen, the kids bedrooms, the AV units, the dinner table, the list is endless. 

Slim, i did the tapes myself. I drew it out in autocad and printed on our plotter. I then got it laminated and then had self adhesive sheeting applied to the back. Just need to cut into strips as i need them. 

Gill, thanks for the comments. It's been a great project so far. I was thinking last night about building a nice solid walnut pull handle for the sliding section to replace the standard metal one. Just something to top it off, put the "cherry on top" kind of thing.


----------



## Freetochat (21 Sep 2005)

Andy - real impressive. A good 'first gloat'.


----------

